# Tutorials From Lynda.com



## Raaza (Mar 2, 2007)

I found some tutorials in lynda.com.

But those are very expensive to buy.

can anybody suggest some other low cost tutorials on various pc subjects?


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

www.vtc.com


----------



## wicked_wizard (Nov 4, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

^^
You bumped a year old thread for this?


----------



## wicked_wizard (Nov 5, 2008)

going a lil offtopic but i m so new here n this place is so good that i was / still am checkin out each and every page for interesting tutorials.. so well..


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 5, 2008)

And you are encouraging piracy. How about go n read Rules first before reading other stuffs.


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2008)

Never promot piracy. It harms not only other but our society also. What face will you shot to god when you will die doing such sins.
Chori karna paap hai. Chori ka vichar man mein lana bhi to chore karne ke samaan hi  hai. Apne mun mein paap vicharon ko mat aane do. Dhayaan lagao.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 5, 2008)

Beware of what u post *wicked_wizard*.
Direct talking of piracy can get u banned.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 5, 2008)

wicked_wizard, first and final warning.. No talk of piracy.


----------

